# Pseudomugil furcatus



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Id like to add about 6-8 of these to my tank. Will they be OK in my 29 gallon or should I put them in my 55? Seems max size is about 2". Seems a lot of folks keep them in 20 gallon longs, I assume they should be fine in my 29


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

bigstick120 said:


> Id like to add about 6-8 of these to my tank. Will they be OK in my 29 gallon or should I put them in my 55? Seems max size is about 2". Seems a lot of folks keep them in 20 gallon longs, I assume they should be fine in my 29


They should be okay in the 29 gallon.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Yeah, I had them in a 20 long for a good while and they did just fine.


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

I've a group of 24 in my 40 Gallon tank and they are amazing fish. The bigger the shoal you can keep the better as they are then continuously displaying to each other and chasing around.​


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

I got 10 today! Ill take some photos once they settle in. I am already amazed by these fish! So cool!


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

bigstick120 said:


> I got 10 today! Ill take some photos once they settle in. I am already amazed by these fish! So cool!


Hey all!

Are these guys are "jumpers"? I have been eying them in my LFS but have held back bec. I have an open tank.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Bunbuku said:


> Hey all!
> 
> Are these guys are "jumpers"? I have been eying them in my LFS but have held back bec. I have an open tank.


They are not jumpers. I have them in an open tank.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

They look like they would fly by their fins! I sure hope they dont jump, way to cool of a fish


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I've only had one jump out in the two years that I've kept them. I think it got spooked somehow.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

geeze, id keep them in a 10g. i do a lot of water changes tho.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

bigstick120 said:


> I got 10 today! Ill take some photos once they settle in. I am already amazed by these fish! So cool!


I'll be waiting to see photos.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Had a sit down today, fast little buggers to shoot! Ill post up my sub par results soon anyway!


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Put some up

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...phy/53927-pseudomugil-furcatus-frist-set.html


----------



## St3v3 (Mar 5, 2008)

Where do you all find these fish? I want to add 15 or 20 in my new tank in the next few weeks. They seem hit and miss.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

I got mine at a LFS. I have seen them on aquabid before.


----------



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

I have 4 of these in my 10g open top, and they are nice fish. Kinda wish I had got more, but 4 is enough.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

these are only of coolest looking dwarf r'bows IMO. remind me of helicopters. good luck with them!


----------



## Ebichua (Jun 3, 2008)

Sad day :-( One of my furcatus jumped out of my tank today. It was my most beautiful male too, I'm so sad.


----------

